
WordStar: A writer’s word processor - djsumdog
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/wordstar-a-writers-word-processor/
======
sedatk
This brings backs a lot of memories, not because of WordStar but Turbo Pascal.
It used the same keyboard shortcuts and editing features which contributed to
its success and created the concept of IDE.

